# Karolina Kurkova - Salvatore Ferragamo's Women's Resort 2012 Collection in New York on June 28, 2011



## Kurupt (3 Juli 2011)

​


----------



## beachkini (3 Juli 2011)

thanks for Karolina


----------



## Q (4 Juli 2011)

great to share these with us Kurupt :thumbup: BIG THX!


----------



## werbi (10 Juli 2011)

Danke für die Pics


----------

